# Erie Insurance offers rideshare coverage



## DHJ

New press release from Erie Insurance for Uber and Lyft drivers...

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/erie-insurance-offers-unique-ridesharing-120500353.html


----------



## Bart McCoy




----------



## Rut Dog

Video above is and Erie promo video, pretty good. This seems to be the first company on board, although only in Indiana and Illinois at this time, and their footprint is only in the central eastern US.










I wonder why Indiana and Illinois are the first states.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


>


The takeaway and the truth: Personal auto policies DON'T COVER vehicles being used as taxi's. 
*
And no, that does NOT mean that ride share insurance is 'sufficient.'*


----------



## scrurbscrud

Any drivers in the coverage areas price them yet???


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> The takeaway and the truth: Personal auto policies DON'T COVER vehicles being used as taxi's.
> *
> And no, that does NOT mean that ride share insurance is 'sufficient.'*


I dont understand. Yeh a vehicle is sorta being using as a taxi. But this isnt a personal policy soley. It says you can have a personal car,and use it for Uber or Lyft. And they say they will cover you the whole time. Can you define what you mean by that not being "sufficient" please?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> I dont understand. Yeh a vehicle is sorta being using as a taxi. But this isnt a personal policy soley. It says you can have a personal car,and use it for Uber or Lyft. And they say they will cover you the whole time. Can you define what you mean by that not being "sufficient" please?


Obviously you haven't bothered reading this site for details or finding out yourself. Stay ignorant.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> Obviously you haven't bothered reading this site for details or finding out yourself. Stay ignorant.


I asked you a simple question,but you chose a common defense mechanism of deflecting it away, instead of simply: answering. At first, we all know about having a personal insurance policy and the questions about doing livery with it, but this hybrid policy expressly permits you to do uber or lyft, AND they said you are covered through out.On top of this Uber covers you from app on to app off. So again, a simple question is can you explain what sufficent is.

I mean a hybrid policy is what many people have been looking for, because it didnt exist before. Now its here, but you're talking like we are still back at square 1? so yes, I'm confused.

And i mean you talking about reading this site, how about you read the topic and stay focused on it. It's about a hybrid policy,not reading 0thers posts. I'm questioning you on THIS topic,which is proper etiquette. I mean who asks question in THIS topic about other topics in the forum? thats silly


----------



## scrurbscrud

It has been observed endlessly here that *a standard personal auto insurance policy is entirely insufficient for any ride share driver.*

It would be helpful if any driver in the covered hybrid policy area priced the new policy just to see what the cost is and posts it for comparison purposes so we know what other areas may expect from the space.

In the meantime though the first observation is *a fact and a reality *that most drivers will remain in pointless denial about.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> It has been observed endlessly here that *a standard personal auto insurance policy is entirely insufficient for any ride share driver.*
> 
> It would be helpful if any driver in the covered hybrid policy area priced the new policy just to see what the cost is and posts it for comparison purposes so we know what other areas may expect from the space.
> 
> In the meantime though the first observation is *a fact and a reality *that most drivers will remain in pointless denial about.


Okay help me to understand, why are you highlighting in red about a standard auto insurance? Nobody is debating that that's no sufficient. But help me if im slow or ******ed, but the Hybrid policy which is the topic of discussion, is NOT a standard personal policy correct? Because standard polices dont knowingly allow you to do uber or lyft,apparantly commercial services.

And then, you as well as* scrurbscrud*,(who also keeps claiming person policy isnt sufficient which again is not debated) claim the hybrid policy isnt sufficient, although, you dont even know they limits and what they cover??????? Dont you need to know the numbers before you can say any policy is not sufficient?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> Okay help me to understand, why are you highlighting in red about a standard auto insurance? Nobody is debating that that's no sufficient.


Only being cognizant about the basis of the conversation. 99% of the ride share drivers who post/read here have comprehension or denial issues of various sorts to even begin to come to grips with it.



> But help me if im slow or ******ed, but the Hybrid policy which is the topic of discussion, is NOT a standard personal policy correct? Because standard polices dont knowingly allow you to do uber or lyft,apparantly commercial services.


Correct.


> And then, *you* as well as* scrurbscrud*,(who also keeps claiming person policy isnt sufficient which again is not debated) *claim* they *hybrid policy isnt suffices*, although,


*Uh, no, I haven't.*



> you dont even know they limits and what they cover??????? Dont you need to know the numbers before you can say any policy is not sufficient?


I haven't said their policy is inefficient. I think it's probably very sufficient. Would just like to know the COST.

I've requested a driver, any driver, to price and post it here for analysis. It would seem that a coverage area driver might actually take it upon themselves to do that.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Bart McCoy said:


> Okay help me to understand, why are you highlighting in red about a standard auto insurance? Nobody is debating that that's no sufficient. But help me if im slow or ******ed, but the Hybrid policy which is the topic of discussion, is NOT a standard personal policy correct? Because standard polices dont knowingly allow you to do uber or lyft,apparantly commercial services.
> 
> And then, you as well as* scrurbscrud*,(who also keeps claiming person policy isnt sufficient which again is not debated) claim the hybrid policy isnt sufficient, although, you dont even know they limits and what they cover??????? Dont you need to know the numbers before you can say any policy is not sufficient?


You do realise you are replying to scrubscrub aswell as referring to him as an additional forum member that posts about Insurance.

The basic issue with Uber's Rideshare products in the US is that it relies on the Partner to lie to their personal Insurance Co to maintain coverage when not carrying a pax.

Some on here are deluded enough to believe that even when asked directly about doing Rideshare in their vehicle directly their Insurance Co it is fine to lie also, such as after they have an accident when not working.

This hybrid Insurance is a good step forward for the Rideshare Uber drivers.

Only a mad person or reckless person fails to protect themselves fully.

And thinking Uber will have their back if the worst happens is not a gamble anybody should take.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

It'll be interesting to see what pathetic wage is possible for an Uber driver who is properly insured with something like Erie.


----------



## Bart McCoy

UberLuxbod said:


> You do realise you are replying to scrubscrub aswell as referring to him as an additional forum member that posts about Insurance.
> 
> The basic issue with Uber's Rideshare products in the US is that it relies on the Partner to lie to their personal Insurance Co to maintain coverage when not carrying a pax.
> 
> Some on here are deluded enough to believe that even when asked directly about doing Rideshare in their vehicle directly their Insurance Co it is fine to lie also, such as after they have an accident when not working.
> 
> This hybrid Insurance is a good step forward for the Rideshare Uber drivers.
> 
> Only a mad person or reckless person fails to protect themselves fully.
> 
> And thinking Uber will have their back if the worst happens is not a gamble anybody should take.


and again, why do you AND scrubscrub keep mentioning that when this topic has NOTHING to do with improper personal insurance or asking you to lie to your insurance company when this topic is clearly about the insurance company knowing that you are using your vehicle for livery?

Point is, why do yall keep stating issues that are totally opposite of what this whole topic is about? This topic is about getting proper insurance and doing things the right way if yall havent noticed, smh


----------



## UberLuxbod

Bart McCoy said:


> and again, why do you AND scrubscrub keep mentioning that when this topic has NOTHING to do with improper personal insurance or asking you to lie to your insurance company when this topic is clearly about the insurance company knowing that you are using your vehicle for livery?
> 
> Point is, why do yall keep stating issues that are totally opposite of what this whole topic is about? This topic is about getting proper insurance and doing things the right way if yall havent noticed, smh


So instead of answering the question.

Why were you replying to scrubscrub and referring to him as another person at the same time.
You prefer to get all sarcastic.

Well yall.

Enjoy explaining to your Ins Provider why you said you weren't using your car for commercial purposes.

When you were doing just that.

And you do realise what this thread is about?

Insurance.

So discussing INSURANCE in any way is legitimate comment


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

this thread got off to a bad start


----------



## Emmes

(hoses down this thread with water to wash off the testosterone)

I'm in Indiana ... I'll check it out and post.


----------



## speedyk

Erie was always a good company to work with when I lived out East. Since I haven't started RS yet I'm watching this area closely for developments.


----------



## Fauxknight

Erie is also a top notch award winning insurance company. If they expanded their ride share coverage into Ohio I'd be all over it.


----------



## IndyDriver

I just did a quote, actually cheaper than what I am paying State Farm as personal use. I put in 30k miles per year and business use, will be calling the agent tomorrow to make the switch and make sure all is good.


----------



## Steve_Chatt

I was quoted $1221 for the year for my Honda Civic. That is about $50 more expensive than I currently pay with State Farm


----------



## IndyDriver

$1611/year, but I'm also 24 with a turbo-charged Cruze. I pay SF about the same but thats with 25% bundling discount for renters. I'm going to call Erie tomorrow and speak with them about bundling, and get a price. Then I am going to call my SF agent and explain the situation. If SF will switch me to business use and put it in writing that I am covered during rideshare, I will stick with em. I'm betting I'll be an Erie customer by the end of tomorrow.

Edit: I also carry 100/300/100


----------



## Steve_Chatt

IndyDriver said:


> $1611/year, but I'm also 24 with a turbo-charged Cruze. I pay SF about the same but thats with 25% bundling discount for renters. I'm going to call Erie tomorrow and speak with them about bundling, and get a price. Then I am going to call my SF agent and explain the situation. If SF will switch me to business use and put it in writing that I am covered during rideshare, I will stick with em. I'm betting I'll be an Erie customer by the end of tomorrow.


That's crazy. I am 25 years old, and have one speeding ticket on my record, and I am quoted over $400 more?


----------



## IndyDriver

$400 less than me if I am reading right?


----------



## Steve_Chatt

IndyDriver said:


> $400 less than me if I am reading right?


Yeah.. you are right. I can't read! Hah. But It is still $50 more than State Farm for me


----------



## Steve_Chatt

Actually.. I mistyped.. my quote was 2221!


----------



## Piotrowski

Steve_Chatt said:


> That's crazy. I am 25 years old, and have one speeding ticket on my record, and I am quoted over $400 more?


I could matter where you live. When I moved two years ago, to what I consider a better and safer area, my rate went up as they based it on the county specific claims risks, not my exact area (and it was a local move but into a different county)


----------



## Bart McCoy

UberLuxbod said:


> So instead of answering the question.
> 
> Why were you replying to scrubscrub and referring to him as another person at the same time.
> You prefer to get all sarcastic.
> 
> Well yall.
> 
> Enjoy explaining to your Ins Provider why you said you weren't using your car for commercial purposes.
> 
> When you were doing just that.
> 
> And you do realise what this thread is about?
> 
> Insurance.
> 
> So discussing INSURANCE in any way is legitimate comment


I was replying to the CORRECT person, you just read it wrong.
I added scrubscrub because he too kept shouting about insufficient, insufficient, insufficient, insufficient!!
and um, this FORUM is about insurance
but this THREAD is about proper insurance to do uber/lyft from ERIE!!!!!
do you know the difference between the 2? smh

so people please, just ignore these folks using scare tactics that dont apply
looks like some people here are getting good rates to do uber properly
im sure more and more insurance companies will catch on because of this


----------



## Baron VonStudley

I have been with State Farm for 25 years. Same agent. I have 2 cars and my homeowners policy bundled. The second I know Erie is expanding to ohio I am going to play the walking customer card to get the best deal for me regardless of which company it is. It will be very clear what I am doing and actually delivering food for several years needs to be included I intend on doing some kind of driving / delivery gig until I croak. When I retire I might even do truck driving. Comeon capitalism


----------



## Wil Mette

Farmers will cover Uber drivers, but there is a gap in collision coverage when you have the app running. 100% deductible damage to your car, unless Uber covers it.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Wil Mette said:


> Farmers will cover Uber drivers, but there is a gap in collision coverage when you have the app running. 100% deductible damage to your car, unless Uber covers it.


as in ""We are Farmers! Bum ba-dum bum bum bum"?
what are their rates?
and i can understand the gap
im not sure why regular insurance companies wion't cover when app off, and uber when app on?
most insurance companies cry about having pax in the car and they get injured and they have to pay out, when in most cases(or at least how its supposed to work) Uber would be paying out the money anyway

Wonder what their rates are


----------



## Rut Dog

What Bart said. 

More simply, Welcome, Wil, good to know, but can you give us more info please? Any links?


----------



## Pale Driver

Bart McCoy said:


> Okay help me to understand, why are you highlighting in red about a standard auto insurance? Nobody is debating that that's no sufficient. But help me if im slow or ******ed, but the Hybrid policy which is the topic of discussion, is NOT a standard personal policy correct? Because standard polices dont knowingly allow you to do uber or lyft,apparantly commercial services.
> 
> And then, you as well as* scrurbscrud*,(who also keeps claiming person policy isnt sufficient which again is not debated) claim the hybrid policy isnt sufficient, although, you dont even know they limits and what they cover??????? Dont you need to know the numbers before you can say any policy is not sufficient?


I was given a quote today from Progressive Insurance of 2225.00 premium per year just to use my car as a ride share. The agent stated with the usual medical Progressive sees you as a high risk.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> I was replying to the CORRECT person, you just read it wrong.
> I added scrubscrub because he too kept shouting about insufficient, insufficient, insufficient, insufficient!!
> and um, this FORUM is about insurance


As if most of you even care if your lives are disrupted by insurance issues.

NO, Uber is not sufficient for my livery insurance needs. NO, I do not trust Uber. Yes, I have read their fine print. I and numerous other drivers here DID bother to find out that our personal auto policies are technically voided by driving LIVERY.

I hope that is clear enough for anyone to figure out, but it is the drivers themselves who are insufficient insufficient insufficient to even put 2 and 2 together on this subject. May they ALL learn the hard way imho.


> so people please, just ignore these folks using scare tactics that dont apply
> looks like some people here are getting good rates to do uber properly
> im sure more and more insurance companies will catch on because of this


Scare tactics? What kind of personal blindness causes DRIVERS to take such an approach to INSURANCE REALITY?

Utter ding dongs, every driver of them who trusts Uber. Or Lyft for that matter.


----------



## azndriver87

Steve_Chatt said:


> That's crazy. I am 25 years old, and have one speeding ticket on my record, and I am quoted over $400 more?


im 27, 2 speeding tickets under 9mph, 2 cars, $1600/month

I got it in writing, Erie personal coverage doesn't care about uber/lyft drivers. As long as you are not in a paid trip/passenger in your car, they will still cover you.


----------



## Lisa S.

Everyone be happy. Kentucky does not have rideshare insurance. If I want to drive for Uber Cincinnati (I am just over the river), Progressive commercial taxi insurance is my only option. I was quoted $850 per month if I pay for the entire year upfront. It's over $11,000 per year. That' a lot of Uber driving to make up for the cost!


----------

